# lost exit paper



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

New here-need some advice and or help. I left cancun on the 22nd. Sometime between getting my exit paper and boarding-I lost my copy. I did not realize this until I had boarded the plane and it had departed.

I will be returning on June 3rd and would like to know what will happen when I dont have my copy inside my fm3? Is this going to create a huge problem for me? I am not I am not the first person who has lost or misplaced their exit paper.

Any insight will help here.

Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Your visa is stamped out I assume .... so I would just go to immigration when you return and explain you lost the paper and get your visa stamped back in. Having both stamps at renewal time sounds like the most important thing to me. Can't imagine what else they can do except fine you a $100 pesos


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be sure to keep your outbound ticket receipt. It will show that you left Mexico.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*exit paper*



RVGRINGO said:


> Be sure to keep your outbound ticket receipt. It will show that you left Mexico.


outbound receipt? what is that-all I have would be my boarding pass or my copy of my flight schedule. Not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Happened to my cousin and all they did was give him a lot of tough words about it when he came back in. He also had an FM3.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Keep anything that shows your outbound flight. Since I don't fly much any more, I had forgotten about e-tickets, etc. Once upon a time, we used real tickets and they had carbon copies you could keep for your expense account or situations like yours.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Another thing I should mention is that when my cousin first got his FM3, nobody mentioned to him, not his company, that one had to fill out a form when you left the country by air. He was lucky that the ticket agent at the counter (who had asked him for his FMT (and he had an FM3) told him, "Oh you need to fill out an exit slip just after you through security)." It's really not well stated to people, and he knew of friends who flew out and got stronger words when they came back in.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*exit*

I have an fm3 rentista. I have been going back and forth for several years and never lost it. I think in fact I lost it at the departure gate. I went to pull my passport out and I think with it I took out my fm3 and the copy fell out. Like I said I did not notice it until I was on the plane and it had departed.

My guess then is that it was thrown away at the airport. A friend suggested I have someone leaving cancun, get me another one and mail it to me. I will then have it filled out to give to the agent and will show him my boarding pass that I left Mexico.

I will report what happened when I return on June 3rd.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

The form is on the INM website:
http://www.inami.gob.mx/index.php?page/PagoDerechosFME
(if the link doesn't work, copy/paste it).
It's the red one at the bottom. You could fill it out, show them your boarding passes, and explain that you lost the original. Sometimes (twice in my experience) they don't ask for it.




playagrandma said:


> I have an fm3 rentista. I have been going back and forth for several years and never lost it. I think in fact I lost it at the departure gate. I went to pull my passport out and I think with it I took out my fm3 and the copy fell out. Like I said I did not notice it until I was on the plane and it had departed.
> 
> My guess then is that it was thrown away at the airport. A friend suggested I have someone leaving cancun, get me another one and mail it to me. I will then have it filled out to give to the agent and will show him my boarding pass that I left Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------

